# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  6 Maanden niet ongesteld geweest

## shann

Ik ben best laat ongesteld geworden, namelijk toen ik 16 en een half jaar was. De eerste keer dat ik ongesteld was verloor ik best veel bloed, dus gewoon normaal. Een maand later werd ik weer ongesteld, toen verloor ik maar 2 dagen een heel klein beetje bloed (dit was eind september) 
Nu ben ik vanaf september al niet meer ongesteld geweest, dit is dus een half jaar terwijl ik bijna 17 ben.. 
Ik maak me hier een beetje zorgen over, ik ga binnenkort ook naar de dokter maar zou graag willen weten wat er aan de hand zou kunnen zijn? Dankje

----------


## Flogiston

Je bent inderdaad erg laat. Dat gebeurt zo af en toe, dus het betekent niet dat er iets aan de hand moet zijn - maar je valt duidelijk buiten het gemiddelde. Net zoals sommige meisjes maar 1m35 lang worden en andere 1m95, die vallen ook duidelijk buiten het gemiddelde, maar met hen is verder ook niets ernstigs aan de hand.

Op welke leeftijd je ook begint te menstrueren, de eerste paar cycli kunnen heel "raar" zijn. Vooral onregelmatigheid komt in het begin veel voor, dat is heel normaal. Ook kunnen heel hevige en nauwelijks merkbare cycli elkaar afwisselen.

Allemaal heel normaal. Zie het als een totaal nieuwe hormoonhuishouding die eerst op gang moet komen, en dat gaat wat haperend. Je lichaam moet zichzelf als het ware eerst inregelen.

Ik vermoed dus dat er niets aan de hand is, en dat je heel gewoon de heel normale "pruttelende, haperende" eerste cycli doormaakt.

Maar omdat je je ongerust maakt, en omdat je inderdaad wel erg laat bent, lijkt het me inderdaad verstandig dat je de dokter bezoekt. Die kan jou ofwel geruststellen ("Och beste Shann, vorig jaar had ik veertien vergelijkbare gevallen in mijn praktijk. Wacht tot de herfst, pas als het dan niet regelmatig is zie ik je graag terug."), ofwel besluiten voor de zekerheid toch een onderzoekje te doen.

Maak je dus niet te veel zorgen. Ik vermoed dat de dokter zal zeggen dat er niets aan de hand is. Wel goed dat je naar de dokter gaat, want die kan jou onderzoeken, en dat kunnen wij natuurlijk niet van achter ons beeldscherm.

Toevoeging: zie deze nuttige site:
http://www.menstruatie.net/wanneerme...orheteerst.htm

Daarin staat dat je normaal begint te menstrueren voor je 15e verjaardag, en dat 18 jaar als de grens van het normale wordt gezien, hoewel bij verschillende vrouwen de menstruatie pas op 19- of 20-jarige leeftijd begint.

Dit betekent dat je minder "abnormaal" bent dan je denkt.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Shann,

Je bent inderdaad niet de enige die wat aan de late kant is begonnen met menstrueren. Vaak ligt het ook in de genen bepaald (moeders en oma's die ook laat waren, of juist heel vroeg, deze meiden hebben vaak hetzelfde als de generatie voor zich).

Ik ben het eens met Flogiston, de menstruatie is in het begin nog heel onregelmatig en het kan vaak voorkomen dat je opeens maanden geen menstruatie meer krijgt. Bij de meeste meiden duurt het vaak een lange tijd voordat de menstruatie regelmatig wordt en bij anderen zal de menstruatie onregelmatig blijven.

Of er echt een reden voor een huisarts bezoek is? Ik denk eerlijk gezegd van niet, ik denk dat jouw huisarts je dezelfde informatie mee zal geven als wij hier, een onregelmatige menstruatie in het begin is vrij normaal en kan verder ook niets aan gedaan worden. Waarschijnlijk zal je vanzelf weer ongesteld worden! Mocht je nou echt een jaar geen menstruatie meer krijgen kun je altijd nog even naar de huisarts gaan, deze kan je dan pillen voorschrijven die de menstruatie opwekken.

Succes!

----------


## sietske763

Hallo shann,
jouw verhaal en mijn verhaal zijn zowat identiek,
ik werd ook pas met 15 jaar ongesteld en het duurde zeker een half jaar dat ik het weer werd,
ben daarna nog tijden onregelmatig geweest, maar uiteindelijk is het weer een normaal patroon geworden.

----------

